# Transmission oil



## balzacbeach (Apr 20, 2011)

I just added 20L of Shell Trans. oil and the level is still low. I have the ITT service Manual, it calls for 20L in trans., differential. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## kt60016 (Apr 14, 2011)

keep pouring fluid in till it is full lol  what model of tractor is it?


----------



## balzacbeach (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry, it is a 444D, made in England but sold in Canada.


----------

